# Which One? TO-30 or MH 50?



## coss (May 19, 2013)

I went to look at a couple of tractors this morning. Their intended use will be to bush hog 14 acres of overgrown fields.

The TO-30 has a name plate on it that says Ferguson 30. The owner says the engine was rebuilt at some point in the past few years, and that he bought it in non-running condition because the timing was not correct, but this problem was fixed immediately, and it now runs strong in all gears. It has a Continental Z129 gas engine. There is no hour meter. The PTO has an over run clutch on it and turns easily. The 3-point arms raise and lower well. It has been repainted. The Ag rear tires have good tread but are somewhat weather cracked. It has the steel pan seat. It turned over a bit slowly, but the battery may have been uncharged, and it does start. It does not smoke. The gas tank has no rust inside. It has manual steering Sticker price: $2000.

The Massey Harris 50 has 3800 hours on its working meter. It was reportedly used by a church to mow grass at its summer camp. It has turf tires in very good condition, with wheel weights in the rear but not the front. The Continental Z134 gas engine starts and runs easily with no smoke. All gears, hydraulics, and the PTO work well. It has been repainted. The padded seat is new. The gas tank has some rust on the outside, but I couldn't see into the bottom of the inside of the tank. It has manual steering that felt a bit heavy for me (I'm not a big guy), but I could live with it. Asking price: $2500.

How would you compare these tractors for their suitability for bush hogging? Will the MH 50 be able to run a 6-foot bush hog, or would you stick with a 5-foot? I assume the TO-30 would be strictly a 5-foot bush hog machine, is this correct? How about parts availability--any differences? Resale value? Which would you buy?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## coss (May 19, 2013)

Well, I decided to buy the MH 50. 

What tipped the balance is the fact that the MH 50's PTO operates independent of the transmission, so I can run the bush hog without the tractor in an active gear, such as lowering the mower down onto a bush while the tractor is stationary. The TO-30 can't do that.

The MH 50 has a few better gear choices as well. Its 1-2-3 gear speeds are 1.3-2.0-3.6 MPH, vs. the TO-30's 2.9-4.0-5.5.

Any other old MH or MF owners out there?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello coss,
Seems like you made a great choice. I'm sure that MH50 will do the job for you. I don't have either myself, I have a Case.

Post a few pictures when you get it home!
Cheers


----------



## coss (May 19, 2013)

Well, I'm wondering if my MH 50 can cut the lawn if I put a 6 foot finish mower on it.

The only problem is that the rear wheels have weights and are calcium loaded, so it is a bit heavy to drive around on grass. The tractor may have had a front end loader on it at some point.

Is there any reason to not remove the weights and calcium if it will be used for bush hogging and lawn mowing? How would I go about it?


----------

